# Wifi + Edimax

## nazriel

Witam serdecznie.

Ostatnio natknąłem się na problemy z Xami. Od tamtego czasu posiadam już w pełni skonfigurowane środowisko graficzne i praktycznie wszystko jest już doszlifowane na cacy.

Osatnio rzeczą jaka mi pozostała to Adapter Wifi. Posiadam adapter Wifi, USB stick, Edimax EW-7711UAn.

Próbowałem instalować sterowniki ze strony Edimax, lecz za każdym razem wysypują się błedy kompilacji. 

Czytając trochę, dowiedziałem się, że cały ten sprzęt Edimax faktycznie należy do firmy Ralink.

Na ich stronie, tj Ralinktech.com, znalazłem sterowniki, ale próba ich instalacji także kończy się wykrzaczaniem przy kompilacji, choć fakt faktem już w inny sposób.

Googlując dalej, dowiedziałem się, że Kernel standardowo zawiera w sobie moduły do obsługi Ralinka.

I tak odpowiednio w .config Kernel zaznaczyłem:

```

Device Drivers -> Network Device Support -> Wireless Lan -> Ralink Driver Support [M]:

Ralink rt2500 (USB) Support [M]

Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support [M]

Ralink rt2800 (USB) support (EXPERIMENTAL) [M]:

           rt2800usb - Include support for rt30xx (USB) devices [*]

           rt2800usb - Include support for rt35xx (USB) devices[*]

           rt2800usb - Include support for unkown (USB) devices [*]

Ralink debug output [*]

```

Po przeanalizowaniu sprawy, doszedłem do wniosku, że dla mnie potrzebny jest moduł rt2800.

To też /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

rt2800lib

rt2800usb

```

```

damian@notebook /usr/src/linux $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rt2800usb               9163  0 

rt2800lib              19897  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00usb               7315  2 rt2800usb,rt2800lib

rt2x00lib              22096  2 rt2800lib,rt2x00usb

crc_ccitt               1189  1 rt2800usb

```

Po wyjęciu i włożeniu Stick do gniazda USB dmesg wypluwa:

```

[ 5907.478312] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 5907.478329] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

[ 5907.478340] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 5907.478346] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

[ 5907.478349] usb 1-2: unregistering device

[ 5907.478352] usb 1-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 5907.478361] usb 1-2: unregistering interface 1-2:1.0

[ 5907.833044] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 5910.133561] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 5910.133577] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 5910.133588] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 5910.237272] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 5910.288355] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

[ 5910.288365] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 5910.339264] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[ 5910.392323] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

[ 5910.392332] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 5910.466070] usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

[ 5910.472452] usb 1-2: udev 4, busnum 1, minor = 3

[ 5910.472456] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=7392, idProduct=7711

[ 5910.472460] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 5910.472464] usb 1-2: Product: 802.11 n WLAN

[ 5910.472467] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Ralink

[ 5910.472470] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 1.0

[ 5910.472621] usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

[ 5910.472628] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 5910.473575] usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 5910.474886] rt2800usb 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 5910.474893] rt2800usb 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 5910.504192] phy2 -> rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 3070, rf: 0005, rev: 0200.

[ 5910.504454] phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

[ 5910.505907] Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy2::radio

[ 5910.505960] Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy2::assoc

[ 5910.506188] Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy2::quality

[ 5910.506526] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[ 5910.554965] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200

[ 5910.554978] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 1

[ 5910.554991] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

[ 5910.612165] phy2 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2870.bin'.

[ 5910.612172] rt2800usb 1-2:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin

[ 5910.623580] phy2 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

[ 5910.673058] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200

[ 5910.673072] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 1, Code: 103, Value: 0

[ 5910.673086] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

[ 5910.827465] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 28

[ 5910.827478] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 1

[ 5910.827491] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

```

Generalnie dużo tego evbug.c: ale skróciłem dla czytelności kodu.

Próbowałem konfigurować przy obsłudze Wicd... wszystko chodziło tylko nie Wlan. WPA_SUPPLICANT Gui nie działało, nie chciało nic zapisywać, nie widziało device. WPA_SUPPLICANT spod konsoli w końcu wypluł, coś w stylu: "device doesnt support wpa supplicant"

No to wireless-utiles

```

damian@notebook ~ $ sudo iwconfig

Password: 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

```

```

damian@notebook ~ $ sudo iwspy   

lo        Interface doesn't support wireless statistic collection

eth0      Interface doesn't support wireless statistic collection

sit0      Interface doesn't support wireless statistic collection

wlan0     Interface doesn't support wireless statistic collection
```

```

damian@notebook ~ $ sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0="dom"

key_dom="s:EB03F2B332"

channel_wlan0="1"
```

```

amian@notebook /usr/src/linux $ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid dom

damian@notebook /usr/src/linux $ sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:EB03F2B332

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

damian@notebook /usr/src/linux $ sudo iwconfig wlan0 key EB03F2B332

damian@notebook /usr/src/linux $ sudo iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"dom"  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:EB03-F2B3-32

          Power Management:on

          

damian@notebook /usr/src/linux $ sudo iwconfig wlan0 tx auto

damian@notebook /usr/src/linux $ sudo iwconfig wlan0        

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"dom"  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=17 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:EB03-F2B3-32

          Power Management:on

          

damian@notebook /usr/src/linux $ 

```

```

damian@notebook /usr/src/linux $ sudo lsusb

Password: 

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 7392:7711  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_M_processor_1.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 04 Sep 2010 08:15:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl_PL pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde laptop lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl_PL pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Jajka nie używam najnowszego bo jest jakiś problem z kursorem, tj, nie widać go  :Smile: 

Macie jakies pomysły co z tym zrobić?

Niby już wszystko jest ekstra, tylko jeszcze ten kabele eth do routera wkurza.

DOdam, że router to jakiś badziew z Orange CDMA, ale na windozie łączy się ok tym USB Stickiem.

Aktualnie używam NetworkManager'a, jutro będę już mieć nakłade graficzną na kde (niestety spod tego CDMA ciężko pobierać paczki ~70mb ;/)

----------

## Odinist

Brak Ci firmware'u:

```
[ 5910.612172] rt2800usb 1-2:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin 

[ 5910.623580] phy2 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware. 

[ 5910.673058] evbug.c: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 200 
```

Firmware znajdziesz na płytce ze sterownikami albo na googlach. Ściągasz i kopiujesz do /usr/lib/firmware

A co do łączenia się z siecią, osobiście polecam wicd. Działa jako daemon, z NetworkManagerem nigdy mi się nie udało połączyć z siecią przy wyłączonych X'ach.

----------

## nazriel

Ten katalog /usr/lib/firmware to jest pewny? Czy trzeba coś w udevie konfigurować albo w jajku?

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6055 - czytałem już to, ustawiałem w kernelu ale nic nie daje. W tym udevie nadzieja. Także, /usr/lib/firmware to pewniak?

Właśnie tak myślałem, żeby do Wicd'a wrócić. Coś ten Network Manager do mnie nie przemawia  :Smile: 

----------

## Odinist

A teraz już nie jestem pewien  :Very Happy:  Pod archem było /usr/lib/firmware, pod gentoo 64bit mam aktualnie firmware pod /lib64/firmware/rt73.bin

----------

## phd

Ja mam bardzo podobny jeśli nie ten sam modem Edimaxa 7711uAn (Bus 001  Device 002: ID 7392:7711). U mnie działa bez żadnego dodatkowego firmwara, wystarczy włączyć driver typu staging "Ralink 2870/3070" w kernelu  2.6.32-r5, patrz http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ralink_RT2870 .

Co ciekawe, nie chce mi działać po aktualizacji jądra do 2.6.34, ale na 2.6.32 jest nadal OK. Chyba coś jest nie tak z tym driverem w 2.6.34.

----------

